# War of the Burning Sky Color Print



## Matthan (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION],

I'm currently running and loving WotBS.  It's the first game that I've ever successfully run for more than a handful of sessions and I hope to see it all the way through.  It's beautifully designed and a joy to read and run.  For all those reasons, I would love to be able to purchase a physical copy of the book for my shelf.  I know that DTRPG offers a B+W softcover version, but is there a chance that you might be able to offer a color/hardcover POD option for it?  

I genuinely don't know how much work that would involve for you, and I completely understand if the amount of effort isn't worth it at this point.  My assumption with POD is that it could be done with little to no upfront cash on your part, but I also admit my ignorance there.  If there is an expense or a headache on your end, then I will be happy with a B+W copy.  I recognize that a 3.5 adventure path isn't going to suddenly surge in sales (though it deserves it).  However, I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask in case it was something simple that could be done.  Thanks!


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2016)

There is one. DTRPG's colour hardcovers don't go up to that book size (at least they didn't at the time- I don't know if that's changed), but it's on Lulu.

http://www.lulu.com/shop/various-au...deluxe-edition/hardcover/product-4550125.html


----------



## Matthan (Jan 11, 2016)

They do now.  I looked over their options before bothering you, but I had no idea about lulu.  Thanks for pointing me to it.  Now, I just need to start saving my pennies.


----------



## Matthan (Jan 11, 2016)

Okay, I really don't want to push my luck (and I recognize that I probably am), but I was fiddling with LuLu to compare their printing costs with DTRPG's premium paper.  I used 708 pages (#from the product page on DTRPG).  Lulu's manufacturing cost was $142.63 using their calculator (US Letter Hardcover, Full Color).  DTRPG's printing cost was $77.10 using their calculator (Hardcover, Premium Color, Large).  DTRPG looks like it would offer a significantly cheaper option (Standard paper even drops it down to $27.54 print cost).

For further reference, 
DTRPG calculating page.
Lulu calculating page.

Again, I know I'm pushing my luck here and I don't want to be a bother, but I wanted to share that in case there might be a chance of getting the book a little cheaper (and thus less time saving pennies).


----------



## Morrus (Jan 11, 2016)

DTRPG and Lulu have completely different file and layout specs. DTRPG won't accept a Lulu formatted file, unfortunately. 

(Standard quality at DTRPG is a bit of a misnomer. The premium quality is decent - what you'd expect Standard to be - and Standard is pretty poor. Dark images you can't make out, weak binding, etc. I never publish using DTRPG's Standard option any more, except for very small paperback stuff).


----------



## Matthan (Jan 11, 2016)

That's really interesting.  I've never ordered anything POD before so I wasn't aware of the paper stock differences.  Thanks for the info.


----------

